# hg 21 canon



## jantinaella (Dec 24, 2008)

have bought a canon digital video recorder. It comes with Imagemixer 3 to download videos onto computer. Have installed it but it is not working, comupter is not even picking up the USB connection from the camera. Help!:embarased


----------



## spinifex74 (Jan 26, 2009)

you are not the only one mate 

i can get my hg21 connected, but only to camera window/zoom browser, to download the still pictures

when trying to import the videos saved on the camcorders HDD, the imagemixer3 program (i've updated it to the latest one from their website, which was 1 version newer than was supplied with the camcorder), it refuses to do anything

actually, that's not true..... when I click on "save files to computer", a progress dialog pops up showing "reading information", then it closes, and the imagemixer program disappears from screen

task manager shows the IM3 process is running, with fairly high memory usage, but the HDD access light on the camcorder doesn't blink or light up at all, so it's definitely not just being slow downloading the files onto the computer

I have to manually end-task the IM3 program in task manager..... then go thru the process of connecting camcorder again.... this time, i select "browsing and authoring" and the list of files on the HDD DOES show up... but there are no thumbnails, there is no activity, and as soon as I click anywhere on the IM3 program window/list of files/menu options/anything...... it hangs and the program crashes

*** is going on. Does anyone have a solution?

PS: Pixela website is useless..... their only method of contact is an International call (I'm in Australia) which i'm not prepared to do, unless it's absolutely last-resort

Would appreciate any replies or suggestions !!!


----------



## herrmaddog (Nov 15, 2008)

Hey Jant

Make sure you have your camcorder in the right mode (not camera) and make sure it has the 120v power plugged in. That is one annoying thing about this set up - you have to plug it into the wall to dl the vid. 
Yes, I had to figure that out the hard way myself....


----------



## kdwagner (May 31, 2009)

I have also the identical problem with Imagemixer Version 3.2.1. It actually worked properly the first time I installed it and did the upgrade. Then subsequently it hangs after I request it to Download video in Imagemixer (which pops up properly) after it Reads File information -- then it makes no further HD access. Crappy software.
Has anyone in the group figured out a solution? I deinstalled, rebooted, reinstalled, upgraded, checked my registry. Camcorder is properly plugged in and in the correct mode. All the HD videos look fine when played back on camera and via miniHDMI direct to HDTV. 
I am able to copy the .MTS files in the AVHCD\BDMV folder on the camcorder directly to my PC. I suspect I will convert and work with them via this method. Would be nice to have Imagemixer working....


----------



## herrmaddog (Nov 15, 2008)

I actually found that I had a codec from k-lite or vlc killing things. I think it was called Haas or something like that. It was a while ago. I think I just deleted that whole directory (Haas mutli) and reinstalled. Disturbingly easy after the hours of frustration. The Canon software is trying to load the same codec that another program has installed and the non-canon version will not work with the canon. There is no error message or anything. Watch for a little grey icon on the right side of your task bar (bottom right) . Good luck. Post again if you still have trouble and I can digg around a bit and see if I have more info buried somewhere.


----------



## kdwagner (May 31, 2009)

Indeed, I noticed the little grey icon (actually always seem to be two) with the Haali codec. Can you elaborate on your comment that you deleted and re-installed. Do you recall which directory you deleted and what and why you re-installed?
Thanks - ....


----------



## Ynotony (Jun 13, 2009)

Gidday -

Spinifex! Hi from OZ (also). Your other thread got closed so I'm glad I found you here.

I've just got a Canon HF S10 - and the ImageMixer software. I thought I'd just use IM as my video library, because I've been using other editing software.

It doesn't handle AVCHD very well in my experience. So - I thought I'd check out what IM could do. Not much, methinks.

I have no probs importing clips from the camera, and doing basic trimming. I haven't tried burning any discs yet (from IM).

About your issue - I would try uninstalling the software with Windows Uninstall Clean Up utility (or Revo Uninstaller) - free at http://support.microsoft.com/kb/290301

That will clear out any registry issues... then reinstall. Hopefully that might get you going properly. 

Cheers -

Tony


----------

